# Galveston fishing.



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Took a crew out from Denver today we headed to the Galveston beachfront and found green water. We had non stop action all morning catching slot and bull reds speckled and gulf trout and several black tip sharks. I have Sunday available call 832-385-2012.

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

